# My Pearl Gourami female is sick!Please helppp!



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

My aquarium: -60 litters
-heater, white light bulb, water filter
-fishes: 1 pearl gourami, 2 sunset gourami and a betta male
-5 plants
-water temperature around 82 Fahrenheit(28 Celsius)
-water parameters: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 0 nitrates, PH:7.8

I have a problem with my preferred female Pearl Gourami .She just lays around the middle of the tank and doesn't swim much (usually she’s very active and swim a lot).
But the real problem is that she doesn’t eat anymore, she tries but I she can’t! Whenever he tries to eat he pretty much swims up to the food and acts like he’s going to eat it but just swallow the food and immediately she spit it out! So she tries to eat but something makes it to spit food out! Either she doesn’t like that food anymore, or is something physical! Usually she was very active and ate very, very well, now she doesn’t swim much and not eating almost anything! That behaviour starts with 3-4 days ago!

PS: She doesn’t have until now any physical signs of disease! Honestly, I had so many problems with my fishes until now (I bought it with 3 months ago) as I think to give up with this hobby!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

what are the water parameters first of all...and does it have any kind of rash on its skin...and try to quarintine it if you see anything on its skin


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

I wrote the water parameters in my first message! She don't have until now any physical sign ( maybe just a white spot on the skin) but i'm not sure yet, i'll wait until tommorow to see if it's something or i just imagined that spot!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you tried feeding her different food? Maybe something that you would normally feed her as a treat to see if you can get her to eat...


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Srry...just skimmed thru the message*#3


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Sometime they take in food and spit it out to break it down if it's too big.. I don't know if this is the case? I hope your fish gets better soon and I wish I knew what was wrong so I could help you out. ):


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

there is also a garlic liquid meds to help fish want to eat. Even thought she is showing signs of wanting to eat so probubly wont help. Deffiniatly try diffrent food. fish do get bord with same stuff. It also sounds like shes becoming bord possibly. Change up the tank setup moving decore around. They are very curious breed of fish so that might help. It doesnt hurt to try. I would use garlic as last resort if she doesnt eat even a treat. Have you checked the ammonia and nitate and nitrite levels in your tank as well? Good luck keep us poste.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Garlic juice or garlic water (water that has had garlic soaked in it) is an appetite stimulant for fish and will get fish to eat when they are sometimes sick or not feeling well but if there is an issue with the food like size of it or taste the fish will reject it anyway.

For one thing that tank is a stressful tank for the fish in it. Gouramis and bettas should not be combined in any tanks as they are not compatible fish and tend to bully each other and if your fish is being bullied by the others she could be stressed too and is not eating as a sign of overstressing.

The temperature is also at the upper limits of normal for this type of fish and I would lessen the temperature by one degree Celsius or two degrees Fahrenheit if I were you and see if this helps her. The fish that are kept in a constant temperature long term of the high range of their temperature limits do not live as long as those in the mid range. It causes them to simply live their lives more quickly by raising the rate of their metabolism.


----------

